

The Future of Reading (Amazon Kindle) - voidstar
http://www.newsweek.com/id/70983/page/1

======
shayan
""This is the most important thing we've ever done," says Jeff Bezos. "It's so
ambitious to take something as highly evolved as the book and improve on it.
And maybe even change the way people read.""

thats interesting!!!

